# 60 bunnies all need new homes



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i am a member of a group called 'crazy4critters' who take in unwanted animals.

the owner of the site is due to receive 60 rabbits who will all need loving homes.

please join crazy4critters and help these poor bunnies.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

You should try posting this in the rabbit section.

I have just become a member and now going to have a nosey!


----------

